# Is the 5d mk ii right for me?



## windrider (Oct 25, 2012)

So i have been shooting on a t2i with ef glass for quite some time and I am going to make the full frame upgrade.  I was thinking of the 6d but all the extras like gps i dont really care for, and with the 5d mkii the bad autofocus is really a non issue, my camera is always in manual, same with the slower fps.  Really i hope to find myself shooting products in the future so my concern is really image quality, i know that cant be compared yet but with the $1699 5d mkii price at b and h for a couple more days i am really wondering why i should get the $400 more 6d.  So am i thinking right with the 5d mkii?


----------



## Scuba (Oct 25, 2012)

The 6D will likely have better ISO performance and the better focusing system.  The 5DII would work great for product shots that are well lit.  It is a great camera.  The difference is 5 years or so in technology.  However, that extra $400 would likely be better spent in glass.


----------



## windrider (Oct 25, 2012)

Thats what i was thinking, 400 goes a long way towards some nice glass.


----------



## Overread (Oct 25, 2012)

For something like product photography, where you can always control and ensure good lighting then I would say that the 5DMII or heck even a 5D would be very capable fullframe camera bodies. The savings would be best invested into a solid lighting setup, letting you control that lighting and ensure that you can always get a good clean exposure.


----------

